# Vanes for finger shooters



## BugZ (Feb 28, 2004)

This is a tough one. Typically vanes especially very stiff ones like Blazers don't work well with most finger rests. About the best thing to do is try three arrows with blazers then try your regular fletch and see what kind of grouping you get. If you do your own arrows it is not expensive to do. I personally love Blazers. They worked great with my timberdoodle and Trophy Ridge DropZone Freestyle. My wife shoots blazers with a Cavalier freeflight. We just aim one fletch to hit the support arm.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I shoot blazer with a NAP plunger rest in the past I used to shoot 2.5 - 4 inch flex fletch vanes or 3 inch feathers, the Blazers are the best fleatching I have shot:darkbeer:


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

With the Blazers do you put them on straight or helicle? Been thinking of trying them, but was wondering about contact myself.


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

There are several rest that have 100 % vain clearence and are great finger rest huntmaster 2000 , Star hunter , Super Star , Quick tune 750 , Timberdoddle


----------



## Flip35 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi all,

I use Bohning killer vanes I think... My dad made my last set of arrows, so I'm not sure, I am sure that they are Bohning though. I seem to have no problems with them.

We put 4 vanes on an arrow in a helical. I like it because I don't have to take my eyes off the target and break my concentration to nock an arrow.

Just my personal preference.

Thanks.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

hav a look at the slomo pictures on www.wernerbeiter.com click on down loads and have a look at what an arrow does when it is finger loosed. You should be able to see that the tail of the arrow actually bends away from the arrow rest as it goes past clearing the riser. once you have sen this you will under stand that clearance is much less of a problem with a finger loose than it is with a release aid.


----------



## Ka-Bar (Jan 14, 2007)

jerrytee-
Those were some great videos. I really enjoyed "The Bow Window" and seeing how the arrow 'steers' itself around the rest through bending. For those interested you will probably need to select the "english" version at the top of the page to understand anything. http://www.wernerbeiter.com/en/informations/videoclips/the_way_to_the_center.php


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Mixed Results*

I had excellent results with Blazers on my practice arrows, with target/practice points. The results with broadheads, however, weren't good at all (and I match-weigh practice points and broadheads - for obvious reasons). When shooting my practice points, I was shooting tiny little groups, but when shooting broadheads (Thunderheads or Slick Tricks) of the same weight, my groups opened up considerably and my arrow flight became erratic. Consequently, I switched back to feathers for hunting and my practice points and broadheads shoot to the same point of impact.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Fingers with rests*

I have used feathers and vanes in my funnel rests and find they both shoot great........the Muzzzy 100s I line up with the vanes/feathers and they fly fine also.............I have tried the blazers and thet work good for me. 
But off the shelf of my self bow or recuve I prefer feathers.........toxo


----------



## CMR (Jan 13, 2006)

See my signature.
I use Blazers on 2315's and using a drop away rest.
Have gotten excellent results as in accuracy with field pts and broadheads.


----------

